# IRC Channel benutzten ?



## Carndret (8. Juli 2002)

Von Neverwinter Nights gibt es einen IRC Channel von quakenet (#nwndev.ger). Was muss ich jetzt machen um da mit zu chatten? Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll.


----------



## dave_ (9. Juli 2002)

windows: http://www.mirc.de runterladen, beim connecten den server und port angeben (findest du bestimmt auf der website von neverwinter nights) und dem channel joinen

linux: http://www.xchat.org saugen, und das selbe.


----------



## Vitalis (10. Juli 2002)

Und nicht vergessen hier zu schauen..

Wie godwich sagte, http://www.mirc.de runterladen, persönliche Daten eingeben und mit /server irc.de.quakenet.eu.org dem Server connecten. Danach mit /join #nwndev.ger in den NWN-Channel eintreten.


----------

